# Canoeing Rocky River



## bigbluecanoe (Mar 19, 2014)

Has anyone recently canoed Rocky River? I'd like to take a trip from Cedar Point Hill in N. Olmsted out to the boat launch in RR. Possibly start further up river - maybe Berea. My question - how much of the river is not passable, and I'd need to be carrying my boat? 

Any experiences, I'd appreciate your feedback. 

Thanks


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

never floated it cause a couple dams and a few fords you will have to portage. plenty of access, better fished by wading.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

You are better off putting in at the marina and paddling down to the mouth. You'll get fish.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Not much to paddle down the Rocky beside the mouth.

The Black River is much better as there are plenty of big holes and pools to fish. Want to do the Hoga this year for sure.


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

Yakphisher,

The Rocky River can be kayak/canoed as long as the water is not too low, you will probably have a few get out and drag areas.
Last August I took 2 kayaks and 1 canoe with my kids from Cedar Point to Puritas bridge with little difficulty.
Check out the link below and look at the .jpg map for the Rocky or any other river in ohio, it is a good resource, it will give you much information about the river. Have fun.

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/where-to-boat/rivers-streams


----------

